
Anti Urination Devices in Norwich - pepys
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti_urination_devices_in_Norwich
======
DoreenMichele
Hostile architecture discussion from yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20621709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20621709)

